# Painting engraved letters?



## Emlekar (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello,

I am new this forum and was working on a project, need some advice. I have just started using my CNC router, and am making a sign in which the letters are engraved and are all an inch or less tall. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to paint these? Is spray paint an option and sand off the excess or do they have to be hand painted? Can any type of paint be used and should the wood be sealed before?

Thank you very much! I have never done this before and appreciate all of the help!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Depending on the size of the letters, I would tend to go with light coats of spray paint or finish.
Is the sign for indoors or outdoors and what timber are you using?


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Spray your material with clear coat before carving. Let dry, then carve your letters. The clear coat seals the edges around the carved letters. Then spray you letters with any type of paint, ink, etc., a quick wipe with paint thinner removes most of the overspray. Not to much paint thinner so you don't remove the paint in the carved area. After dry, sand what overspray may be left. Then, stain/clear coat what ever finish you plan on using. If you don't seal the edges, paint will bleed into the surrounding grain edges, making a sloppy design.


----------



## Oldmcst (Jun 15, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.


I did an outdoor sign using cedar. 1st stained and sealed with spar varnish the wood to color match, 2nd routed letters, 3rd filled letters with color using a plastic squeeze bottle and pointed tip. Don't try to fill the letters full (I did and the paint peals out over a couple of years). Do 2/3 thin coats. Reseal with clear spar varnish over the entire sign.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi L & welcome. I would use eventualy primer under the paint. Depending were the sign is gonna placed, in our out. Oil paint with high gloss looks very nice. If you want you can put ontop 2-3 leyer's of high gloss varnich. Betwene every layer sand with p240-400. with this resipie the looks will be smashing.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Keith Hodges, I like your method and will try it on my next signs which will be next week for the grand kids to put in their rooms. Need to make 7 signs. I do spray a clear coat first but never thought of using paint thinner to wipe off the over spray. Should be a lot better than planning & sanding to remove.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Bob, I do a lot of signs with my CNC, and this method of painting, it just works, and looks nice and crisp. Any kind of paint, depending on outdoor, or inside use, works good. That also determines what type of final finish you use.


----------

